
Work harder on yourself than you do on your startup - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/22893893905/work-harder-on-yourself-than-you-do-on-your-startup
======
candre717
+1 for exercising.

I've lost 20lbs, and I have never felt more effective.

~~~
ams6110
Anecdotes can be motivational, but they don't mean a whole lot. I've lost over
50 lbs in the past year and a half or so, and I really don't feel any
different most of the time. I do have more endurance for things like running,
but I don't enjoy exercise so I do it rarely.

~~~
aaronasterling
Much of the psychological benefit of exercise comes from increased
testosterone. This happens by stimulating muscles. Try to develop a regular
routine for things likes squats and pullups and see if that doesn't make you
feel better.

------
aaronasterling
I would recommend some kind of "zen" type of meditation as well. It doesn't
have to be the religious type (i.e. the lowercase Z suffices) but learning to
stop thinking and accept the present moment for what it is without
preconcieved notions can be incredibly useful for spotting assumptions when
one is thinking and, consequently, for improving the quality of ones thoughts.
It also helps with planning for the future and analyzing the past. Bad
assumptions seem to be at the root of most stupidity and zen style meditation
is excellent for learning to cope with them.

------
zavulon
Off-topic, but please fix the social button behavior on the iPad. The stay
glued to the top and obscure the text, making it difficult to read

~~~
joelg87
Will get onto that, cheers! I reward myself for publishing a blog post by
allowing myself to play with my Tumblr theme and these kinds of aspects (I'm
more comfortable with code than writing). Thanks for the nudge!

------
benfwirtz
Funnily enough, I listened to Jeff Atkwood from Stack Overflow yesterday who
made the same point implicitly - he and Joel Spolsky had a big community
around themselves when they created Stack Overflow and got the initial
traction that way.

So that's +2 then ;)

------
speedmax
I have been talking about the importance of exercise with joel. You need to be
able to operate at peak both mentally and physically if you want to have
serious result in your startup.

------
pron
Self-improvement makes me sick.

~~~
dilap
Why? Do you mean the striving, self-indulgent attitude self-improvers often
have?

~~~
pron
That, too. But mostly it's making life so goal oriented. I guess it's an
American thing.

